# bcm4311



## steveo314 (Jul 26, 2009)

-bcm4311

has anyone got this card to work? or do they know of a forum post that will get it to work on freebsd? i am a *bsd newb and i would like to run it on my lappy but i have to have the wifi. :\


----------



## vivek (Jul 26, 2009)

it works with bwi driver, which is not ported on FreeBSD,yet. It is part of OpenBSD or DragonFlyBSD. You need to use Windows XP driver with via ndisgen(8). See PC-BSD thread for more info:

http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=12422
http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=12738


----------



## paradox (Aug 1, 2009)

> it works with bwi driver, which is not ported on FreeBSD,


are you sure?


----------



## elliotw2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it known that there's a official driver put out by Broadcom that needs some porting to be able to use on BSD?

http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php


----------



## ultraquix (Jun 19, 2010)

*Try compiling the drivers into the kernel*

It seems to be a good start.

to get an idea of which ones to compile in and how to configure everything, use these sources 

man bwi

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

to get an idea of how to compile a kernel

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html

Hint:  You may have to run dhclient ("dhclient wlan0" on my system)
Hint:  You may have to run dhclient as root

Feel free to ask questions, as I am not at that computer at this moment.

Loren Cannon


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2010)

vivek said:
			
		

> it works with bwi driver, which is not ported on FreeBSD,yet.



Maybe a WIP, but it's been in there a while: http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/stable/8/sys/dev/bwi/


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2010)

steveo314 said:
			
		

> -bcm4311
> 
> has anyone got this card to work? or do they know of a forum post that will get it to work on freebsd? i am a *bsd newb and i would like to run it on my lappy but i have to have the wifi. :\



The bwi driver might support it, although it doesn't list a 4311.  You could better identify exactly what you have with `# pciconf -lv | grep -i -B1 -A2 broadcom`

The first line with the hex combinations has the vendor and product codes.


----------

